

Make any website do a barrel roll / see how Google did it with CSS3  - wesbos
http://jsfiddle.net/wesbos/xhTQC/

======
dholowiski
news.ycombinator.com: <http://jsfiddle.net/wesbos/xhTQC/>

~~~
mrud
Didn't work for me, but <http://jsfiddle.net/acFJL/> does though it's not
really interesting.

~~~
bad_user
For me it took too long to load and the page appeared after the rotation was
complete.

